#ubuntu-co 2011-04-25
<dsl515> test
<dsl515> hola
<dsl515> hola senekis
<cryss> Hola !
<Dexter2> Hola
<Dexter2> alguno sabe de un buen software
<Dexter2> de programacion
<Dexter2> que trabaje
<Dexter2> todos los lenguajes
<Dexter2> visual
<Dexter2> c++
<Dexter2> etc?
<diegoud>  buenas noches
<diegoud> tengo una pregunta compañeros
<diegoud> la cuestion es estoy intentando instalar ububntu 10,10 en mi laptop y bien lo he hecho muchas veces en otras maquinas pero esta vez la maquina no me deja bootear
<diegoud> no carga nada, no llega a la parte de configuracion, se queda alli y solo aparece una pantalla negra que dice que escriba help para mayor información
<diegoud>  y bien lo hice pero no aparece ningun menu ni nada por el estilo
<diegoud> que debo hacer
<diegoud> actualmente tiene instalado windows 7
<diegoud> y ya me he asqueado con ese SO 
<diegoud> el cd esta en perfecto estado por que bootea desde otros pcs perfectamente
<diegoud> agradezco la colaboración de la comunidad
<diegoud> gracias
<cryss> diegoud: 
<cryss> estas?
<hollman> JaimeRave, de donde es que es ud ?? barranquilla ?
<JaimeRave> Hola Hollman, si de Barranquilla
<hollman> JaimeRave, y como va la organizacion del flisol ?
<JaimeRave> Pues de eso se esta encargando Juan Carlos Borrero
<hollman> JaimeRave, jejeje
<hollman> haaaaa
<hollman> pero, y como va ?
<hollman> ni idea ?
<hollman> alejado del flisol o que ?
<JaimeRave> pues no mucha idea, si estoy medio alejado, he ido a un par de reuniones pero eso es un desorden total, y solo va gente a hablar de lo ultimo en android y muy poquito del flisol
<hollman> :S
<JaimeRave> Hey Hollman siempre vienes a Barranquilla?
<hollman> JaimeRave, no se
<hollman> no me ha confirmado Juan carlos
<hollman> quedo de confirmarme hoy
<JaimeRave> ha ok, perfecto
<JaimeRave> es que quiero en serio ver la presentacion de redes mesh :D
<lguerra> hollman ping
<hollman> JaimeRave, esoo, super :D
<hollman> cuando me confirmen les comenmtare
<hollman> lguerra, saludos
<lguerra> hollman donde estas ahora???
<hollman> en la oficina
<lguerra> en que ciudad???
<lguerra> te cuento
<lguerra> en Pereira, se va a realizar un evento llamado software articulador de Tics
<lguerra> estan buscando alguien que quiera venir, se le paga tiquetes, alojamiento y comidas
<lguerra> para dar una charla desde el software libre en ese aspecto
<lguerra> sabes de alguien o si te intersa, que pueda venir a dar esa charla
<lguerra> el 12 y 13 de mayo
<hollman> lguerra, bogota
<hollman> super!!!
<hollman> de una!
<hollman> les puedo hablar de Software Libre o Redes Inalambricas comunitarias tipo mesh
<lguerra> listo
<lguerra> entonces me regalas tus datos a mi correo para pasarselos al coordinador del evento y que te llame ya mismo
<lguerra> ?
<lguerra> lguerra80 gmail
<hollman> hollman . enciso en gmail
<hollman> Hollman Enciso
<lguerra> ya te llaman
<lguerra> Hace rato que no venia por aca
<hollman> lguerra, listo
<hollman> ya hable con el man
<hollman> gracias
<lguerra> y en quedaron al fin?
<lguerra> con que tema te vienes¿
<lguerra> te fuiste¿?
<Andphe> lguerra,  hablale por el nombre para que reciba notificacion cuando le hablas
<lguerra> hollman, al fin con que tema te vienes?
<lguerra> Andphe, oks tks
<hollman> lguerra, le gusto mas el de redes mesh comunitarias
<hollman> mejor :D
<lguerra> a mi tambien
<hollman> me dijo que me confirmaba en esta semana si si o que
<lguerra> y mas teniendo en cuenta que lo que hay en esa U es sist y teleco
<hollman> si, eso me dijo
<hollman> igual que en la charla le podia hablar de software libre
<hollman> y me dijo que mucho mejor
<lguerra> si algo me cuentas, porque me gustaria hacer una replica del proyecto en Pei
<lguerra> para que hablemos
<hollman> lguerra, super!!! claro
<hollman> ahi anote su cel si me confirman
<hollman> y hacemos una meeting con par polas :P
<lguerra> oks, de una
<hollman> lo que si no se es si me den hospedada
<hollman> espero que si
<hollman> por que la conf es el viernes
<hollman> por mi me quedo hasta el domindo :D
<lguerra> çajajajajaja
<lguerra> me dijeron que si
<hollman> hui!!! eso
<hollman> con eso me doy unas vueltas por pereira para conocer
<lguerra> adicional a eso, creo que si puedes dar un taller o algo asi
<lguerra> chino de una, me avisa y yo lo paseo :P
<hollman> no me comprometo; pues para el taller se requiere almenos 2 routers
<hollman> y cuando viajo a dar esa charla/taller me ha tocado con las uñas suba y baje nodos
<hollman> lguerra, eso, gracias por querer ser mi guia :D
<lguerra> hollman, que routers necesitas?
<hollman> Lamusj, de los que estan aca http://wiki.bogota-mesh.org/doku.php?id=documentacion:hardware:soportado
<hollman> ** lguerra de los que estan aca http://wiki.bogota-mesh.org/doku.php?id=documentacion:hardware:soportado
<Lamusj> xD
<hollman> me traiciona el tab :S
<Lamusj> hollman, por venezuela no se conseguiran mas facil y a bajo costo?
<hollman> Lamusj, no se. no he averiguado
<lguerra> yo habia visto que antes estaban trabajando
<lguerra> con
<lguerra> unoa linksys
<Lamusj> hollman voy a ver si averiguo y te comento  a ver! crep de deben salir mas economicas!
<hollman> si, por ahi tenemos poco de linksys wrt54xx
<hollman> solo que el nuevo firmware nada que lo ponemos a andar sobre chip broadcom
<hollman> los linksys son broadcom
<hollman> estos que utilizamos ahora atheros
<lguerra> ah yaps
<Lamusj> hollman, son estos http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ve/MLV-30329096-ubiquiti-nanostation-m2-loco-200mw-8dbi-hasta-10km-poderoso-_JM
<Lamusj> no?
<hollman> Lamusj, nop
<hollman> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ve/MLV-30334903-ubiquiti-nanostation2-24ghz-_JM --> ese
<hollman> cuando es eso en pesos o usd ?
<Lamusj> 217mil pesos
<Lamusj> mas o menos!
<Lamusj> hollman, con el Bsf a 0.22 da 217.000 pesos!
<hollman> Lamusj, lo mismo que aca
<hollman> aca estan a 220k
<Lamusj> siii, sale igual! depronto cuando no se encuentren alla, se piden por aca! 
<lguerra> y perdon la ignorancia, 
<lguerra> que cobertura tienen esos equipos?
<hollman> lguerra, eso es muy relativo
<hollman> hay enlaces de 3km con esos routers
<Lamusj> hollman, tu sabes si ya empezaron hacer pruebas aqui en cucuta con la antena que trajiste?
<hollman> Lamusj, ni idea pana :_S
<Lamusj> ok!
<hollman> bueno, parto  ...
<hollman> nos leemos en la noche
<asnos> omg 3km
<asnos> pensé que la distancia legal era menos
<asnos> enfin
<asnos> yay pero es para recivir, pense que era para enviar -.-
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-27
<rtew> buenas
<hollman> rtew, buenas
<rtew> k tal
<Lamusj> Buenas Noches !! :)
<Lamusj> alguien ah tenido problemas con chromium en estos dias? algo como que se queda pegado y se pone todo como gris? 
 * hollman user firefox :D
<celu> alguien me ayuda
<Andphe> celu no se sabe hasta que no pregunte :)
<Lamusj> Alguien ah tenido problemas con chromium? se congela mientras se navega!
<Andphe> aca no pasa
<Andphe> tengo el daily
<hollman> alguien conoce un sitio donde descargar rpm's ?
<Reisilver_> rpm search
<Andphe> rpmforge
<Andphe> http://img59.imageshack.us/i/flisol.jpg/
<Andphe> andresmujica, ping !!!
<Andphe> siquiera lo veo por estos lares
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-28
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<andresmujica> kiubo andphe
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ping
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, andres felipe lo buscaba para algo de material me comento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ping
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pong pong
<SergioMeneses> yo creo que la wiki deberia apuntar a los foros en español
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ↑↑
<andresmujica> listo done
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como vio lo q mande a la lista?
<andresmujica> excelente
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, se hace lo q se puede :D
 * soreau walks behind the bar and pours his own beer
<soreau> No one here tonight, eh?
<soreau> The bot-to-human ratio is almost pathetic
<andres__> buenas tardes, amigos, tengo un grandisimo problema con Ubuntu 11.04, cuándo lo arranco desde CD, me carga hasta un punto y luego me arroja un Kernel Panic!
<andres__> qué hago ??
<andres__> hay alguien aqui ??
<Reisilver> qué le pasa a la gente
<Reisilver> se va cuando quiero dar una mano
<Reisilver> ya no tienen paciendia por esperar
 * soreau wonders what is with all the espanol in here
<soreau> Hola Reisilver 
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> cómo vas?¿
<soreau> un momento por favor
<Reisilver> ya tienes la 11.04
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> ya tienes la 11.04 instalada
<Reisilver> mucha gente está feliz de bajar la iso y probarla para luego instalarla en su PC
<SergioMeneses> hermanos a quien alguna vez le ha botado un server este error ->
<SergioMeneses> ERROR: No configuration file found
<SergioMeneses> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<SergioMeneses> boot>
<SergioMeneses> ...y hay queda
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, yo lo uso desde el beta :D
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, andresmujica jag2kn ↑↑↑
<jag2kn> a
<jag2kn> ao
<Reisilver> y cómo te va?¿
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, la verdad bien aunq meparece q consume mas ram
<soreau> Bueno, yo sigo preguntando por qué hay tantos que hablan español en este canal:)
<Reisilver> espera este no es el canal colombiano
<Reisilver> se supone que hablan español
<SergioMeneses> soreau, porq el canal es Colombiano
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> soreau, cual es tu nacionalidad?
<soreau> SergioMeneses: Ah!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> soreau, where are you from?
<soreau> Yo estaba pensando que esto es el canal local de Colorado xD
<soreau> Yo aún no ha leído el tema;)
<soreau> SergioMeneses: :)
<soreau> SergioMeneses: usa
<SergioMeneses> soreau, nice...
<SergioMeneses> soreau, habla buen español
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bienvenido 
<SergioMeneses> bienvenid@ <- soreau 
<soreau> SergioMeneses: No hay en realidad yo no, yo estoy usando traductor de google jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> soreau, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> soreau, de ue parte de Usa eres?
<soreau> Funciona muy bien
<SergioMeneses> soreau, ?
<SergioMeneses> soreau, en que ciudad vives?
<soreau> Colorado Springs, ¿y tú?
<SergioMeneses> soreau, Cúcuta, Norte de Santander
<soreau> Bueno lo siento por la confusión, me he leído el tema ;)
<soreau> un gusto conocerlo, todos los
<SergioMeneses> soreau, don't worry and nice to meet you too :D
<soreau> :)
<Lamusj> Buenas! alguien ya instalo el 11.04 ?
<soreau> No. No se ha :)
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, buenas
<soreau> Tenga un buen día a todos, probablemente estará de nuevo por error de nuevo =]
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, si claro 
<SergioMeneses> contame
<SergioMeneses> soreau, vale, te cuidas y que vuelvas por aqui
<soreau> ;)
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses: yo lo instale pero me pone en duda algo, en los controladores nuevos, osea el de la tarjeta de video, me da 3 opciones 1 recomendada privada, 1 no recomdada privada y una libre
<SergioMeneses> use la recomendada privada a ver q tal le funciona :D
<Lamusj> no se cual sera la mejor, me dicen que la libre es buena pero no da muy buen rendimiento en 3D
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, la primera
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> hagale
<SergioMeneses> por mal q le valla, le toca instalar el driver de nuevo
<Lamusj> o el 11.04 de nuevo jajaaja
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, naaa no sea exagerado xD
<Lamusj> hahahaaa
<Lamusj> vuelvo  . . .  
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-29
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<IngForigua> Tonces Don meneses
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cansado... en dias como hoy recuerdo porq me pagan lo q me pagan
<IngForigua> jajaja si gana bueno?
<SergioMeneses> @ubuntu-co ya tienes ubuntu11.04? yo ya! unete!!!
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> y la reunion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oups
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu release party https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/NattyReleaseParty join us!
<SergioMeneses> http://ping.fm/PCAJj
<Andphe> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<sirderigo> buenas
<sirderigo> hollman: ping
<sirderigo> necesito localizar urgentemente a Mayckol Morales
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-30
<asnos> http://schweinehaus.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/BC_Rnd_64px.png
<asnos> lol perdon
<asnos> me equivoque de pestaña
<Guest28030> hola!!??
<hugo> saludos
<hugo> alguien me puede ayudar
<hugo> hoy actualize mi sistemas a ubuntu 11.04
<hugo> luego de unas horas se colgo mi compu y al reiniciar me quede sin ningun panel
<hugo> q puedo hacer
<hugo> ???
<CristianSN> probaste iniciar sesion con Ubuntu Clasic?
<temporal> Hola, tengo un DELL Inspiron 6400 y acabo de actualizar a Ubuntu 11.04, todo marcha bien excepto la tarjeta WLAN, el driver está instalado pero aparentemente la tarjeta no está activada ... alguna idea de qué puedo hacer?
<Amaeth> Buen dia, actualice de maverick a natty por el gestor de actualizacion y ya arregle muchas cosas pero ahora no tengo fondo de escritorio...
<Amaeth> A alguien tambien le paso? hay alguna solucion?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: asnos C3s4r hiko_hitokiri jag2kn m4v https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<asnos> what?
<asnos> clases?
<SergioMeneses> asnos: jejeje
<asnos> 5 dias
<asnos> donde o porque medio es?
<SergioMeneses> asnos: por irc
<SergioMeneses> en la wiki esta toda la informacion :D
<asnos> haber lo leo
<asnos> bien ya e visto en que canal seran
<SergioMeneses> asnos: super
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, !!!
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: \o
<Andphe> bien o no?
<Andphe> que raro este xchat no esta mostrando ahi mismo lo  que escribo
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: o.0
<asnos> lol
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-01
<kleper> Hola, que tal la nueva version de ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> kleper: super!
<kleper> SergioMeneses: y el Gnome3? genial?
<jgaviria> me gusto... pero todavia no me acostumbro a Unity 
<SergioMeneses> kleper: uso el gnome clasico
<kleper> que es lo que Unity?
<SergioMeneses> jgaviria: jaja yo == auq uso el unity desde el beta pero no me ha convencido xD
<SergioMeneses> kleper: un entorno grafico q viene ahora por defecto
<jgaviria> Pero igual relax, puedes seguir trabajando como has venido trabajando antes
<kleper> ahhhh, remplazando el clasico Gnome? y entonces el Gnome3 toca instalarlo por aparte?
<jgaviria> eso si ... la version esta mucho mejor.. me convencio 
<kleper> es que yo no uso ubuntu :P 
<jgaviria> Es mucho mejor que windust$$ de lejos... adicional si tienes algun programa en Windust$$ que uses, el wine seguramente lo puede ejecutar 
<Andphe> hmm no
<kleper> yo uso Linux Mint.
<jgaviria> Yo antes tenia dos particiones una con Win y otra con Ubuntu .. ahora solo Ubuntu
<Andphe> unity es un shell para gnome
<Andphe> es competencia para el gnome shell
<kleper> basado en debian, pero mi novia tiene ubuntu y no se lo he actualizado
<jgaviria> escuche mucho de Mint ... que tal esta ?? seguian con una filosofia interesante y salen con gnome-3 si no estoy mal
<kleper> quiero saber si vale la pena jejejej
<kleper> Pues, yo por ahora tengo MINT basado en Debian, va muy bien
<kleper> pero tiene el Gnome Clasico, aun no han actualizado al 3
<kleper> pero en mi pc de escritorio tengo ARCHLinux con GNome3 y va muy bien
<Andphe> kleper, cambiar de gnome clasico a unity es tremendo cambio
<jgaviria> es una buena version lo que no me gusta tanto del debian que lo tengo en un server es que me hacen falta los update center de Ubuntu y canonical 
<kleper> voy a buscar capturas de pantalla
<kleper> jgaviria: es que debian es una experiencia de usuario diferente.
<Andphe> no hay paneles, ni un menu, la barra de menu de las apps aparece en donde antes estaba el panel de gnome
<Andphe> la barra de tareas, está mezclada con el launcher, como un dock
<kleper> suena interesante
<Andphe> pero al lado izquierdo
<kleper> lo tengo que probar
<Andphe> hay muchos videos que muestran unity
<jgaviria> lo que me rallo un poco de Unity es la disposicion del menu de las aplicaciones que quedo muy mac
<kleper> pero creo que casi todos los SO tienden a parecerce un poco a MAC o al clasico STEP
<KaOSoFt> ¿Y a qué se deberá? ¿Realmente "mejoran" la productividad?
<kleper> digo, las interfaces graficas.
<kleper> Pues, a mi me parece que GNOME3 mejora mucho la experiencia de usuario, el EyeCandy es muy importante para que el usuario se quede en un S.O.
<jgaviria> hay un tema y es la productividad con las mejoras y la otra que la maquina se coma los recursos por esoo ... por eso casi ni me gusto compiz ... si se ve bien .. pero a ctosta de memoria para tus procesos ... 
<jgaviria> igual probe el xubuntu pero tenia problemas con las aplicaciones de gtk que usaba asi que me fui a gnome y creo que me quedare alli 
<luisjaime> buenas tardes
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, vamos tarde 2 minutos (A)
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ni me acorde de ud
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<stOrmBlast> :P
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno super q este aqui
<SergioMeneses> xD
<stOrmBlast> que tal ese maestro :(
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: jaja vale ya empezamos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<stOrmBlast> ok, te espero np :P
<asnos> 0.0
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, bien
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri:  \o
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: entre al canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ud tambien
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: ya estoy adentro
<stOrmBlast> ++
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ahora si contame?
 * JoseGutierrez a salir de rumba : )
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: vale !
<stOrmBlast> jajajajaj JoseGutierrez : invite pero con gastos pagos (A)
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses y stormBlast que descansen
<JoseGutierrez> aprovechar que ya no esta lloviendo por aca
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez, les presento un parcero de B/manga buen amigo Slaugther23
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: exitos!
<slaughter23> buenas
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: saludos!
<JoseGutierrez> Slaugther23 feliz noche amigo
<slaughter23> como van todos
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: bien gracia... aunq ya cansado xD
<slaughter23> la verdad soy muy nuevo en ubuntu pero la idea es aprender todo lo ke se pueda
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: estaba intentando actualizar firefox 3.6 a 4.0 pero salen errores, se intento por la terminal pero muestra el error que no se pueden tener obtener los paquetes de el LP de firefox
<JoseGutierrez> bueno que esten bien todos que me estan esperando desde hace rato,,, pero el sacrifio vale la pena por saber cada dia mas
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: oks
<stOrmBlast> JoseGuitierrez: que descances parce!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: q error?
<JoseGutierrez> esta noche no creo voy de remate jajaja suerte muchachos bye....
<stOrmBlast> slaughter23, puedes pegar el error que te sale en la consola ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: lol.... buena faena xdf
<slaughter23> 404 not found
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajjaaj JoseGutierrez ... uno por mi :D
<stOrmBlast> :s
<slaughter23> acerca de launchpad de firefox
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: vamos a ver
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: estas en la pc cierto?
<slaughter23> si espera busco aver si me acuerdo del error
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: bueno deja asi
<SergioMeneses> vamos a hacerle pruebas a eso rapido q ya es tarde xD
<stOrmBlast> jajajaj xD
<slaughter23> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable+/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: ?
<slaughter23> ese es el error que me sale
<slaughter23> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages
<slaughter23>   404  Not Found
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: 
<SergioMeneses> te abre esta pagina
<SergioMeneses> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/
<slaughter23> nop
<SergioMeneses> :S a mi si
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses a mi si me abre :s
<slaughter23> hace rato cuando le di install descargo unos archivos
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: puede ser tu conexion
<SergioMeneses> :S
<slaughter23> como 15 mb
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: y no problema d eubuntu o de LP
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: hagamos esto
<SergioMeneses> entra a la terminal
<SergioMeneses> y digita
<slaughter23> pero cuando le doy upgrade sale ese error
<SergioMeneses> sudo apt-get update
<slaughter23> ok
<slaughter23> ok
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: luego dale sudo apt-get install firefox
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<SergioMeneses> deberia montarte la ultima version de firefox
<slaughter23> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages
<slaughter23>   404  Not Found
<stOrmBlast> ya hicimos eso, epro al terminar de instalar pone el error
<slaughter23> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages
<slaughter23> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<slaughter23>   404  Not Found
<slaughter23> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main i386 Packages
<slaughter23>   404  Not Found
<slaughter23> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable+/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<slaughter23> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable+/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<slaughter23> E: Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<slaughter23> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: oks
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> hagamos esto
<slaughter23> eso es lo ultimo ke sale pero como vez sale n varios errores
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: escribe esto en consola: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<SergioMeneses> y luego escribe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SergioMeneses> deberia funcionar
<SergioMeneses> estas incluyendo un ppa nuevo directamente!
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: nos avisas como te va!
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, pa mañana no hay ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: no... mañana hay q trabajar xD
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: no... hoy trabajamos mas de dos horas :D
<stOrmBlast> jajajajjajajajajja
<stOrmBlast> ok ok yo solo decia xD!
<stOrmBlast> yo no he entregado el trabajo :-|
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: jajaja
<slaughter23> nada aun sale el mismo error
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: jajaja xD
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: bueno hagamos lo siguiente
<stOrmBlast> que raro ese error :S
<slaughter23> cuando escribo la segunda secuencia
<SergioMeneses> abre synaptic
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: dale
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: abre synaptic
<slaughter23> ok
<slaughter23> ya
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: mira... cierra synaptic vamos a hacerla facil y grafica
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses ya
<SergioMeneses> abre origenes de software en sistema > administracion
<SergioMeneses> y buscamos los repositorios.. mira asi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party Software Tab
<SergioMeneses> copia toda la direccion y cargala en el browser
<jag2kn> creo que el problema es el + en la url
<jag2kn> esta no me carga http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable+/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<jag2kn> pero esta si
<jag2kn> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: si ya lo habia visto! pero de paso de enseño sobre los ppa :D
<jag2kn> sip
<SergioMeneses> por eso lo mande a origenes de software
<jag2kn> estaba viendo el error por encima ;)
<jag2kn> ahora sigo trabajando :P
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: grax :D 
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses: no me sale en el menu el origenes de software
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: ya?
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: jajajaja en serio?
<SergioMeneses> ve a Sistema > Administarcion ..hay esta! cerca a Synaptic
<stOrmBlast> :s
<stOrmBlast> no le sale ya vi el pantallazo
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: slaughter23 entren entonces a synaptic y miren la pestaña repositorios en el panel superior :D
<stOrmBlast> Cual selecciona ?
<SergioMeneses> les debe salir una ventana similar a esta https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SoftwareSources-OtherSoftware.png
<SergioMeneses> esa es la interfaz de los PPA
<SergioMeneses> y hay pueden ver una pequeña descripcion de cada PP
<SergioMeneses> PPA
<SergioMeneses> solo seleccionenlo y lo remueven
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: slaughter23 van conmigo?
<stOrmBlast> si pero a mi no me sale esa URL
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: cual url?
<stOrmBlast> perdon 
<SergioMeneses> ?
<stOrmBlast> cual remueve ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: el de firefox
<stOrmBlast> osea quita todas las de mozilla ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: seleccionar y dar en el boton remover
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses ya se quitaron todas las de mozilla
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ahora vallan a añadir
<SergioMeneses> y digitan
<SergioMeneses> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<stOrmBlast> yap 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: luego de agregarlo van a una consola y escriben: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SergioMeneses> y listo
<SergioMeneses> deberia funcionar
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses:ya 
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: sirvio?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: sirvio?
 * SergioMeneses tiene la impresión q andan juntos!
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajaja
<stOrmBlast> no xD
<slaughter23> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<slaughter23> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: cierren synaptic y vuelvan a ejecutar el comando
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: hermano hay lo vi mal xD
<stOrmBlast> :(
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: slaughter23 listo?
<slaughter23> estoy cerrando es ke tenia todos los pantallazos ke envio abiertos :P
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: oks
<SergioMeneses> dale
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses: esta cargando y me pidio aprobacion....
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: si claro... porq vas a hacer tareas administrativas
<SergioMeneses> :D
<slaughter23> sipo
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: stOrmBlast miren les recomiendo q lean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
 * SergioMeneses is tired
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses: ya no me salio el error
<stOrmBlast> ya se en que la cague -.-
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: super
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses se me olvidaron los pasos de " que hacer una vez instalado ubuntu" xD!
<SergioMeneses> comprueben q tiene el firefox q es!
<SergioMeneses> aunq personalmente creo q ya esta bien
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses: ahora si ya me cargo la actualizacion del mozilla thx
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: no hay lio
<stOrmBlast> yo creo que despues de hoy, nunca se me olvidara de nuevo :-|
<slaughter23> SergioMEneses: aora si..... a beber..... hehehehe
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: stOrmBlast lean lo q les linkie ..asi aprenden mas del funcionamiento de los repositorios :D
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: jaja eso ud q es niño... lo adultos trabajamos a esta hora hermano
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses: si por ahi ya abri el link
<slaughter23> sobretodo niño te apuesto ke soy mayor ke tu
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: jajaja.... 
<stOrmBlast> :-|
<slaughter23> SergioMeneses: y por mucho
<slaughter23> bueno señores muchas gracias y nos hablamos luego
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: jajaja oks... xD  aqui en abuelo on es jag2kn xD
<jag2kn> que paso?
<SergioMeneses> slaughter23: vale... se cuida y cuando quiera pasese de nuevo
<jag2kn> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: :D
<SergioMeneses> ueno stOrmBlast jag2kn nos vemos luego... ya me dio sueño!!!
<SergioMeneses> q descansen 
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses : que descances 
<jag2kn> que descanse
<stOrmBlast> s**
<kdexd> hola a todos
<MagicFab> kdexd, o/
<kdexd> k tal
<kdexd> oye una sugerencia
<kdexd> k pena la molestia
<MagicFab> kdexd, no es necesaria tanta antesala aquí ;)
<kdexd> gracias
<kdexd> amigo mire
<kdexd> tengo una expo.
<kdexd> sobre: INCIDENCIA DE LOS SISTEMAS Y TECNOLOGIAS DE LA INFORMACION EN LA COMPETITIVIDAD DE LAS EMPRESAS.
<kdexd> y no se que puedo hablar
<MagicFab> kdexd, bueno aquí es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, de modo que estaría un poco fuera de tema - y pudiendo ser algo extenso, personalmente no lepuedo ayudar ahora.
<kdexd> ok gracias
<m4v> comentaron que MagicFab está en Haití instalando Ubuntu en una escuela, puede ser? Mis felicitaciones!
<Alquimista> Lol
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, tenes algun recurso por ahi a la mano sobre lo nuevo en natty?
<Andphe> a ver si voy preparando la charla para el sabado
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, si claro
<Andphe> o cualquiera :)
<SergioMeneses> dame un segundo
<ScientistRoN> ubunto 11.4 available.
<ScientistRoN> u*
<Andphe> ScientistRoN, :)
<SergioMeneses> ScientistRoN, yeah!
<ScientistRoN> :D
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ScientistRoN 
<SergioMeneses> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/04/30/ubuntu-11-04-y-cia-introduccion-postinstalacion-y-mas/
<SergioMeneses> http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-a-fondo
<SergioMeneses> http://www.enter.co/software/ubuntu-11-04/
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, tenia esos en los marcadores... mire a ver si le sirven :D
<Andphe> gracias SergioMeneses 
<Andphe> por ahi inicio entonces
<Andphe> por ahi vi unas fotos de MagicFab___ en haiti :)
<Andphe> bueno *1* foto
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, si yo tambien :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab___, \o/
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<mongrelion> en la conferencia de OSM en Flisol Barranquilla hablaron de las últimas iniciativas en el país. Mencionaban a Tuluá :)
<SergioMeneses> mongrelion, y q dijeron?
<Andphe> que lastima
<Andphe> yo me queria ver esa charla
<mongrelion> acerca de Tuluá no dijeron mucho
<mongrelion> apenas la mencionaron
<mongrelion> pero sí explicaron cómo mapear
<mongrelion> cómo colaborar
<mongrelion> mostraron las herramientas que pueden ser utilizadas para colaborar y las diferentes técnicas de mapeo
<mongrelion> que si con el gps, que si con el computador...
<mongrelion> estuvo chévere
<mongrelion> y pues hicieron un ejemplo: mapearon la universidad en la que estábamos.
<SergioMeneses> mongrelion, aaa si por hay vi algo de eso!
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, y en tulua quien le camella a eso?
<Andphe> naides
<Andphe> yo estoy ayudando georeferenciando cosas
<Andphe> me falta terminar la pagina que estoy haciendo btw
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, super!!
<Andphe> bueno vemos ahora
<ScientistRoN> asnos: :3
<anerik70> Hola
<anerik70> Soy nuevo en ubuntu
<asnos> «ScientistRoN» que hace aquí
<ScientistRoN> esperando.
<SergioMeneses> migo, tiene como problemas de ientidad xD
<SergioMeneses> *identidad xD
<migo> xD
<migo> [15:41] <juanchox1996> hablen con migo por favor
<SergioMeneses> migo, jajajaja xD
<asnos> «ScientistRoN» que esta esperando
<ScientistRoN> choque
<ScientistRoN> choque
<ScientistRoN> choque
<ScientistRoN> choque
<ScientistRoN> este es el baile del choque
<asnos> joder ve a trollear a otro lado
<SergioMeneses> asnos, ScientistRoN calmados! 
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-23
<ofprieto> Buenas a todos como van
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-24
<CamiloRativa> tengo una inquietud????
<CamiloRativa> la version beta como esta ahorita ubuntu 12.04 que tan estable o inestable puede llegar a estar
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-25
<JuanMarquez> esto funciona??
<JuanMarquez> probando sonido, piss piss
<JuanMarquez> ya ni me acuerdo como funciona esto 
<JuanMarquez> jejejej
<ofprieto> hola juan si funciona jajaj
<ofprieto> Cuenteme que neceesita ?
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-26
<cyberplop> alo?
<cyberplop> me pueden ayudar con juju
<tecno> buenas noches 
<tecno> quisiera hacer una pregunta
<sergiokof> tecno, ñor
<tecno> adquiri una tarjeta encore 5.1 la cual tiene un chip enm232-6via el problema es que la tarjeta no me la reconoce bien el sistema no puedo colocar salida de 5.1 alguna solucion gracias
<tecno> solo me reconoce dos canales y no me deja poner 5.1
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-28
<GordonSys> N00Bs
<GordonSys> Grupo d mierda nadie aca
<GordonSys> jaja LOLS
<naudy> Flisol Cucuta 2012
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-29
<gabriel_> buenas noches
<gabriel_> alguien me puede orientar para restaurar un backup de un servidor a otro?
<Moba> Buenas noches
<Moba> soy usuario nuevo de linux  
<gabriel_> alguien ??
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-23
<Eduardo_> Buenos días, tengo una pregunta.... Mi portatil "asus Eee pc x101ch" tiene instalado controladores adicionales. ¿Los puedo eliminar para probar y en caso de ser necesitar instalarlos nuevamente de forma fácil?
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-24
<hollman_> :-o
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-25
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, a las 9pm no?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses, si claro...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, perfecto salgo y regreso a esa hora
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses,  quedo por aqui preparando las actividades para el flisol guajira...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, jeje eso es bueno! :D yo me voy a descansar un rato
<SergioMeneses> mañana sale raring y todo el mundo anda haciendo los ultimos ajustes
<BartOC3> uy si cierto no me imagino...
<BartOC3> hollman, una pregunta..
<JulianMorales10> Buenas noches para todos muchas gracias por la oportunidad de aprender de ustedes.
<BartOC3> Buenas noches JulianMorales10 
<Amaeth> Buenas
<lonchy318> hola buenas noches
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches lonchy318 
<JHOSMAN> buenas noches lonchy318 
<lonchy318> tema de la noche
<JHOSMAN> lonchy318: estamos por #ubuntu-co-meeting
<Everth> hola
<JHOSMAN> hola Everth 
<Everth> Como vas Jhosman
<Everth> chicos tengo una duda
<JHOSMAN> DIme Everth 
<Everth> Es de aclarar que siempre he trabajado bajo la plataforma Windows, quisiera saber si montar un servidor proxy bajo plataforma Linux es complicado 
<Everth> ya que nunca he intereractuado con esta plataforma
<lonchy318> una cosulta ya que soy principiante en linux. se puede poner en red linux y windows
<JHOSMAN> Everth: revisa esto: https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=proxy&sa=Search 
<JHOSMAN> lonchy318: Si, busca algo sobre "samba" 
<JulianMorales10> perdon me podrian decir si esta semana hay reunion de frisol en  medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> JulianMorales10,  haces parte de la lista de flisol Medellin?
<JulianMorales10> no un compañero me comento sobre algo 
<JulianMorales10> y busque pero no encuentro informacion al respecto
<JulianMorales10> y quiero aprender sobre el mundo de la programacion y software
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> http://www.flisolmedellin.org/?page_id=22
<JulianMorales10> muchas gracias
<Fernando_Giraldo> por ahora puede ir consultando información ahí
<Fernando_Giraldo> y esta es la lista de distribución http://lists.linuxpreview.org/listinfo.cgi/flisol-medellin-linuxpreview.org
<Amaeth> Una pregunta, cómo puedo coloaborar en estos flisoles de Bogotá? estudio en la nacho y vivo en engativa podría apoyar el de la nacho o el de fontibon,,,
<JHOSMAN> Amaeth: quieres ayudarnos en el Stand? 
<JHOSMAN> Si es así llena este form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-6BGk2AvIfClqEzvq8wCrElqwmb7CBHxKVgG2W3kU1Q/viewform 
<JHOSMAN> y nos vemos el 4 de mayo en el IDRD! 
<JulianMorales10> muchas gracias a todos espero poder aprender y servirles asi sea convocando gente. que esten muy bien.
<JulianMorales10> muchas gracias Fernando_Giraldo>
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok con gusto JulianMorales10 
<SergioMeneses> para no meter mas en el log pero esos Doodle no funcionan... lo dice la experiencia
<lonchy318> en la costa no tienen reuniones
<Amaeth> Listo, hable con Lina y pregunte tambien si podia ayudar el viernes antes, hay como?
<SergioMeneses> lonchy318, q reuniones?
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, eso vaya y pregunta que hay que hacer :)
<SergioMeneses> siempre hay cosas por hacer :D
<lonchy318> grupos, foros 
<danrley> Hola a todos
<Fernando_Giraldo> danrley, hola
<danrley> De que ah hablado 
<SergioMeneses> lonchy318, entrale a la lista de correos, alli siempre hay conversaciones interesantes
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, le digo q deben andar durmiendo jaja
<JHOSMAN> esos deben ser vagos 
<JHOSMAN> :P 
<JHOSMAN> no se 
<JHOSMAN> igual intento! 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jajaja mañana sale la version... eso quiere decir q todos trabajaron hasta tarde hoy 
<lonchy318> que nuevas mejoras tendra
<JHOSMAN> ya me respondieron 
<JHOSMAN> lero lero! 
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jaja pues usa un pm esperar a ver
<SergioMeneses> bueno BartOC3 Fernando_Giraldo aqui la seguimos!! jeje
<BartOC3> o.o SergioMeneses de que me perdi...xD
<BartOC3> o.O Ya se acabo no me di cuenta...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no mucho jeje
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses, cuanto se demora la mercancia en llegar de shop canonical?
<SergioMeneses> depende del servicio q ud pague para el envio
<BartOC3> Bueno don SergioMeneses  hablamos me tengo q ir a dormir mañana me toca viajar. para dejar todo listo para el viaje de riohacha
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, buena noche
<SergioMeneses> estamos hablando
<sergioandrew> x
<Urb4n> hola
<papachan> no aparecio la actualizacion a ubuntu 13.04
<papachan> despues de ejecutar un gksu update-manager -d
<papachan> a pero -d es para development release
<kuadrosx> papachan: exacto
<papachan> huadrosx: si, ya vi como habilitar el upgrade a 13.04
<papachan> kuadrosx: si, ya vi como habilitar el upgrade a 13.04
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-26
<elguaji> hola 
<SergioMeneses> hey tiagoscd 
<SergioMeneses> I saw a long message on G+ or FB I dont remember, but it came from you, what does it mean?
<tiagoscd> hey SergioMeneses 
<tiagoscd> I'm leaving the leadership of brazilian portuguese translators team
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, :O
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I was you have a BP assigned, are you still working on it?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: I've postponed it today. My team are in vacation on work and I'm having hard weeks alone
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, :O
<SergioMeneses> jaja everybody are postponing BP
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yeah, is a big problem
<tiagoscd> I think with four UDS by year the people should have a lot of additional work
<tiagoscd> that causes postpone
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, vUDS is a bad idea - imho
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: sure, I agree
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, I expect next cycle regular uds comes back
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: also hope so
<SergioMeneses> ok tiagoscd time for bed here! see you soon
<SergioMeneses> take care
<Bushido> Me salle este error
<Bushido> Alguien que me ayude
<Bushido> var/lib/dpkg/status 
<Bushido> mmmmm
<hollman> :-o
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ?
<SergioMeneses> por el  :-o 
<kuadrosx> hollman: esta en cali?
<kuadrosx> wimax? :O
<hollman> kuadrosx, nada
<hollman> casi pero finalmente no salio
<kuadrosx> hollman@Wimax-Cali
<kuadrosx> orbitel? eso existe todavia?
<kuadrosx> vee no me he visto con hollman desde que estoy en bogota
<kuadrosx> erda que gente
<hollman> kuadrosx, anda en bogota ? vea pues
<hollman> kuadrosx, que hace por estos frios ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: vivir?
<kuadrosx> hace como 6 meses ya? :P
<hollman> ha vaina
<hollman> viviendo
<hollman> 6 meses
<hollman> que perro.
<hollman> toca que nos veamos mano
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-24
<JairoSerrano> Estamos todo?
<SergioMeneses> saludos JairoSerrano 
<SergioMeneses> no me responde bart
<JairoSerrano> Estará borracho? jaja no mentiras... xD
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> no se si andara en la clinica con lo del papa
<JairoSerrano> vaina
<JairoSerrano> y quienes de los asistentes van a venir a Cartagena?
<hugocastalleda> aqui
<sergiomenesess> esta pagina si es rara
<sergiomenesess> JairoSerrano: JairoSerrano hugocastalleda volvi
<sergiomenesess> chilicuil: saludos
<chilicuil> sergiomenesess: hey sergio, parece que llegue tarde a la sesion
<sergiomenesess> chilicuil: no hay lio!
<chilicuil> =)
<Nadi3d> este mariko que hace aca
#ubuntu-co 2015-04-23
<Ubuntero|rolo> hola no sabia que existia  chat en español para ubuntu
<Ubuntero|rolo> algun genio que entienda de rtmpdump
<Ubuntero|80130> Hola, quisiera saber si todavia rregalan el fisico del S.O en casa?
